# Sabine Atv Park



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a new park near the texas and lousiana state line i think, they have a website and a facebook, there looking for ideas on building a mudding course (oval), i know theres alot of xtreme mudders here and thought i share this with you guys that didnt know, so you guys can give them some input on how to build the track...

http://sabineatvpark.com/

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001767134928


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

If you Google Sabine ATV Park, the first 2 results come to MIMB.


----------

